# CBPO at FLETC Massachusetts equivalency?



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have heard different things from different people. My question is can you transfer your FLETC academy to Massachusetts as an equivalent or would you have to get picked up by a department and go through the Mass. Academy?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I'm pretty sure MA won't take fletc for a waiver for a municipal p.d. should be fine for a campus or hospital gig though.


----------



## Boss103 (May 22, 2012)

They will not take FLETC, I ended up taking the test getting picked up by a PD and going through full time academy.


----------



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Boss103 said:


> They will not take FLETC, I ended up taking the test getting picked up by a PD and going through full time academy.


What agency were you with?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

FLETC for Municpal/State is a NO GO.

FLETC counts as part of the SSPO Waiver still though.......


----------



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

mpd61 said:


> FLETC for Municpal/State is a NO GO.
> 
> FLETC counts as part of the SSPO Waiver still though.......


How do you go about applying for the waiver? Also what do you mean by "part" of the waiver?


----------



## Boss103 (May 22, 2012)

Catanz22 said:


> What agency were you with?


I was with the FAMS, so I went through a FLETC academy and a agency specific academy.


----------



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Boss103 said:


> I was with the FAMS, so I went through a FLETC academy and a agency specific academy.


How long were you in before you decided to go local? And how come you left I've heard FAMS is a great gig


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Effin' FAMS. No, not you, the people that hire there.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Catanz22 said:


> How long were you in before you decided to go local? And how come you left I've heard FAMS is a great gig


Dunno about you, but I'm not a huge fan of travelling. I'm sure FAMS has its perks, but still...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Boss103 (May 22, 2012)

Catanz22 said:


> How long were you in before you decided to go local? And how come you left I've heard FAMS is a great gig


I left little after 2 years top notch training can't say enough about the training staff. Did some cool stuff but the travel takes a toll with a family. Wife and I deceided me taking a pay cut and being home was worth it. Your more a counter terrorism officer than anything else very limited arrests.


----------

